# Project ActiveTuning Version 3 Issue 5: HotShot Headers Installed



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

In this issue of our Project ActiveTuning Version 3, we install the new 3.5 headers from HotShot. We installed the "legal" version with the high-flow cat. As soon as they headers went on, we dyno'd the car, so take a look at the article to see the performance gain, and if it's worth your money:

http://www.activetuning.com/pat/3/5


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Very cool dave... So "How loud is it?"


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

LOL


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Dave,

No offense, but that sure does seem 
like a lot of $$$ and time for only 
+14 hp...

For the non-diy's, you're looking at 
over $1k (header + labor) for this mod.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Well the big thing to keep in mind is that I ALREADY had a racepipe. So you're talking about 14hp for JUST the headers. I also probably lost 1-2hp or so switching from the race pipe to the high-flow cat...which means the headers are good for 15-16hp alone, and you cannot forget that it also includes a racepipe or high-flow cat, which can gain you another 6-10hp. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Aside from FI or NOS, this is the single biggest hp mod you can get right now. And Dave is right, If you bolt this into a car with just a catback and intake you will likely see well over 20 hp from it.

Tune the car afterwards and you should see an add'l 5-10 horses


----------

